

An OLPC viewing live streaming video on justin.tv - abstractbill
http://abstractstuff.livejournal.com/37420.html

======
abstractbill
It almost works out of the box - just needed a better version of Flash, which
was very easy to install:

<http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Adobe_Flash>

